# Fly rod lost



## babyblue (Oct 10, 2010)

We lost a sage SP 590 fly rod with a bauer reel on the blue river below green mountain. It went overboard some where near the top of the Jones ranch. if anybody happens to find it we would be eternally thankful to get them back. thanks.


----------

